# Renting in Shanghai for around 2000RMB a month



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello

I will move to Shanghai in the next few days and I need to find a place to rent. I will be working in Pudong new area near Longyang metro station No 2 and maglev station.


My budget for rent is around 2,000 RMB per month. I want a 1 bed apartment for me and my girlfriend. we do not want an apartment share with other people.

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions of areas we could live in as we are both new to Shanghai. An area close to a metro station would be ideal for my commute.

Although my budget will of course not afford a city centre place. I hope you can suggest any surrounding suburbs or areas where 2000 rmb can get a 1 bed. 

Thank you for the suggestions and help you can offer


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

2000 seems a bit low for a 1br in shanghai especially if you need some furniture inside. Around longyang rd there are ample apt and the location is not that expensive. Local in Zhang Jiang 1500rmb seems possible but you need to be lucky.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Upgrade to 3000RMB and you would be comfortable with most of your priorities addressed.


----------

